# Spycup - Turns Your iPhone Into a Hidden Camera



## amzi (Mar 8, 2015)

I have searched here and no one has posted this. I like to buy some kind of spy cams. After searching for a while, I found a campaign at *Kickstarter* titled "Spycup turns your iPhone into a hidden camera". The founder is *Ildar Khakimov*. He posted the campaign maybe last week, and until now, almost $5000 have been raised.

He will begin the production of this product early on 2016, based on what I read at the campaign page. Here is also some description of the product:



> The product design started 2 years ago and we have already shipped 20 prototypes to initial beta-testers. We got lots of feedback and iterated over 50 times to come up with these latest design features:
> 
> Design of the cup - Which firmly hold the phones in place without damaging the surface
> Compatible with iPhone 5 and 6 (not 6+)
> ...


How do you think, guys? I'd like to buy this when it's released. I'm a freelance journalist, by the way. Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

amzi said:


> ..... I'm a freelance journalist, by the way. Thank you.


I found this on another page: "_Media wishing to receive a sample or interview SpyCup’s creator Ildar Khakimov should contact PR agent, Jackson Wightman at (514) 605 9255._"


----------



## amzi (Mar 8, 2015)

koala said:


> I found this on another page: "_Media wishing to receive a sample or interview SpyCup’s creator Ildar Khakimov should contact PR agent, Jackson Wightman at (514) 605 9255._"


Thanks. I think he has given samples to some testers (20 prototypes) like the quoted sentences above. I haven't found some news that stated this product has been produced. So I think the samples also can't be delivered if there's no any product yet CMIIW. Lol.


----------

